# Rome Total War keeps crashing to desktop - Help!



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

About 5% of the time when I try to save the game (quicksave or proper save) it crashes to desktop. This also happens (again, about 5% of the time) when I click the hourglass icon to end my go.

I have no idea what's causing this. I've reinstalled the game about a million times now and have followed the correct procedure each time (deleted relevant registry keys after uninstalling and deleting activision folder etc).

This is becoming really infuriating now because it often happens when I try to save the game after a really close battle. This means that I have to fight the battle all over again!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

P.s. I'm presently playing a BI 1.6 campaign but I get the same problem regardless of whether I'm playing vanilla, BI, or RTR.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi cdfreelancer,

Could you please post the required system specs for the game, as well as your full system specs? (See "Posting System Specs" in my sig.)


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Hi cdfreelancer,
> 
> Could you please post the required system specs for the game, as well as your full system specs? (See "Posting System Specs" in my sig.)


No problem.

My system spec's are:

Mobo - ECS K7S5A
CPU - Athlon 2400+
RAM - DDR-SDRAM PC3200 1024MB
Vid' card - Radeon 9600 (256MB)
Hard drive - 28GB
Power supply - No idea!

No overclocking.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi cdfreelancer,

We really need to know the required specs for the game, to make sure there aren't any conflicts. These requirements should be shown on the box the game came in. If not, they should be in the readme file in the game directory on your system.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Minimum spec's for the game are:

Windows 98SE/ME/XP

Pentium III 1GHz or Athlon 1GHz

256MB RAM

100% DirectX 9.0b compatible sound card, latest drivers (I have never updated the drivers for my sound card)

DirectX 9.0b

3D Hardware accelerator card - 100% DirectX 9.0b compatible 64MB hardware accelerated video card and the latest drivers.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

updating your sound drivers may be a good idea. When I started playing HL2 on my laptop a while back, it would run really slow and sometimes crash. I updated video drivers, but no go. I then, just by whim, updated sound drivers and Voila! Problem fixed. Not saying this would help, but it won't hurt either. Make sure you have the latest DirectX installed and run virus scans. Also since this is happening while saving and you've no doubtedly installed/uninstalled/reinstalled this game and probably others a few times, defrag your hard drive.

It would help a little to know you're power supply. If you take off the side of your case and read the make/model/power and post back, we might be able to assist further.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to get back but my net connection was down for several days. I just looked at my power supply and it's manufactured by meridian technology corp. The model number is MTC-250ATX12 (PFC). The power is 230V, 135 watts max.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I updated my sound drivers and make sure that all unnecessary processes are closed down when playing the game. It makes a hell of a difference. I've only had one CTD recently where usually I would have had 20.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

good! Sounds like it's a resource issue then! If it starts crashing more, just close everything that you can!


----------



## pugslayer (Apr 4, 2006)

Ohhh i know what you are talking about. I had this happen to me constantly. In the end it was a driver problem in my video card. Honestly though ive found Rome:TW to be one of the buggiest games out there. Me and about 6 of my friends all got it and we all experienced similar problems despite running the game on totally diffrent systems(really the entire gamit from laptop to desktop, Intel and AMD, NVidia and ATI, and diffrent Mobos and RAM) Eventually we got them all sorted out(somewhat) but even then on occasion the game would still cut out on various people. So if the game does it once or twice every 5-10 hours of gameplay don't be suprised. Even my rich friend who had something like AMD 64 X2 4200+, 2 GB RAM, Nvidia 7900 x2 SLI, and on and on, had on occasions, of all things, graphical problems even at the lowest level.

Moral: This game is fun but inherently buggy.

Moral #2: SAVE OFTEN


----------

